
Poll: South Carolina Voters Support Decriminalizing Drugs Possession (2016) - arikr
http://www.drugpolicy.org/news/2016/02/poll-south-carolina-primary-voters-support-ending-mass-incarceration-decriminalizing-dr
======
arikr
Full title is truncated, the shorter version misses two other important
points:

Poll: South Carolina Primary Voters Support Ending Mass Incarceration,
Decriminalizing Drug Possession, Treating Drugs as a Health Issue

